# Found these three today while digging a privy.



## vichyshioise (Nov 1, 2019)

All are blown in a mold and probably date from 1900-1915.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice finds!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2019)

Blue ones are always nice to find. unless it's a common bromo seltzer. Congrats, Leon.


----------



## vichyshioise (Nov 1, 2019)

hemihampton said:


> Blue ones are always nice to find. unless it's a common bromo seltzer. Congrats, Leon.


Funny thing is, I have literally never found a front-embossed bromo. I don't know how that bottle has been avoiding me ever since I started this hobby.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice finds!  Is that blue one a local druggist?  It doesn't look like one but I also don't see many US bottles that say "Chemists", especially from small towns.  It's got a very British look to it.


----------



## vichyshioise (Nov 2, 2019)

The blue one is from the Keasbey and Mattison Co. They were located in the small town of Ambler, PA and their company was known for making the U.S.'s first asbestos textile plant. They even have a wikipedia page- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keasbey_and_Mattison_Company


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 3, 2019)

vichyshioise said:


> Funny thing is, I have literally never found a front-embossed bromo. I don't know how that bottle has been avoiding me ever since I started this hobby.


I don't know how either. They are everywhere in PA and I have too many of them.

Those blue rectangular bottles are definitely more rare to find.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 3, 2019)

They are every where in Michigan also. LEON.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Nov 6, 2019)

Awesome finds!


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE (Nov 7, 2019)

Great finds. You can ship the blue one to me !!  ")


----------



## bottlecrazy (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice finds.  I think they're a little earlier than you say - 1895-1900 would be my guess.


----------

